# Coding Help for HPV Vaccine



## klovemeister@hotmail.com (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello,
I had a patient come in for her 2nd HPV vaccination 1 day after her 27th birthday. She received the first dose on 6/20/16 (while still 26 years old). We billed her insurance CPT code 90651. The insurance has denied the claim stating we need to submit a procedure code compatible with the patient's date of birth. I've spoken with our nurse who said that as long as the patient receives the first dose while still 26 years old, the remaining 2 doses can still be received after she turns 27. I sent an appeal with medical records explaining this, but her insurance is still denying stating it is an invalid code for her age. Has anyone else run into this problem or have advice on how to move forward? Thank you in advance for any and all help!


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 31, 2016)

I would suggest contacting your provider rep at the payer for assistance.


----------

